# Open Bank Account in Singapore without Work Permit



## tbahder

I am currently living in the US and I want to open a savings account at DSB bank or OCBC bank in Singapore. Some of the bank web sites say that I must have the following documents:

Employment pass issued by the Ministry of Manpower (MOM) of Singapore
or
The In-Principle Approval Letter issued by the Ministry of Manpower (MOM) of Singapore.

I have neither of these documents. However, I plan to come to Singapore (as a tourist) in June 2014.

I would appreciate getting any suggestions on how I can open a savings account in these Singapore banks? 

Any other comments regarding opening bank accounts are welcome too.

Thank You.


----------



## Ana343

Unfortunately you can not open a bank account without employment pass (being employed and has a document such as Employment Pass card).


----------



## tbahder

I am surprised that you say that, because when I contacted DBS bank in Singapore, they said that I have to come in to open the account and I asked about whether I needed a work permit and they said that is at the discretion of the bank manager. 

Has anyone gotten a bank account without a work permit?


----------



## Ana343

I'm surprised DBS told you so. Honestly speaking not all people in the call center or even at branch are professional and reliable in answers. So you might want to ask some of your friends (if you have any) in Singapore to go to a certain branch and ask a certain manager.


----------



## tbahder

Well I do not have any friends in Singapore that I could ask them to go to the bank and ask for the bank policy on opening accounts.


----------



## Ana343

What can help you is as flows- you are in Malaysia (EP I presume) go and open bank account in Malaysian Maybank (not sure if DBS has any branches in Malaysaia). After this you can try to open an account in Singapore in the same bank - usually it gives you a bit credit as to existing customer.


----------



## simonsays

ana343 .. your advice is invalid

no pass or no ipa no bank account for ocbc/dbs 

the only banks that allow for foreigners are Citi, hsbc and the likes ...

opening an account in Malaysia will have no bearing for any local bank except maybe, Maybank or Cimb .. maybe ....


----------



## Ana343

ecureilx said:


> ana343 .. your advice is invalid no pass or no ipa no bank account for ocbc/dbs the only banks that allow for foreigners are Citi, hsbc and the likes ... opening an account in Malaysia will have no bearing for any local bank except maybe, Maybank or Cimb .. maybe ....


Disagree- I opened this way a bank account in HSBC. I had an account in Singapore and they opened me a bank account without EP and even proof of address in HSBC China.


----------



## simonsays

op wanted for DBS or OCBC and in Singapore ...and, how will HSBC China rules help?

Singapore banks are governed by MAS rules, not China's rules 

never mind ....


----------



## BBCWatcher

And...why? If you're a tourist, why do you need a bank account in Singapore? Many residents of Singapore don't even necessarily need bank accounts in Singapore.


----------



## simonsays

plus plus BBCWatcher 

unless the tourist is moving a lot of cash ... to transit here ...


----------



## Ana343

Oh come one)))) you two are being too suspicious. The guy just asked a simple question to open an account.


----------



## BBCWatcher

No, I'm simply asking the same question the bank manager at any bank (that I'm familiar with) in Singapore would ask, at least as an internal (unvoiced) question. Moving funds doesn't require a bank account specifically in Singapore.

So why does a tourist need a bank account in Singapore?


----------



## Ana343

BBCWatcher said:


> So why does a tourist need a bank account in Singapore?


That's a reasonable question from the bank and agree that any bank in any country is asking this question. But the answer is in the post of the author- "savings account". And from my experience bank officers are very loyal to those who would like to open savings account, more even they are 2x loyal when you are saying that you don't feel as your country banks are safe any longer.


----------



## simonsays

Ana343 said:


> That's a reasonable question from the bank and agree that any bank in any country is asking this question. But the answer is in the post of the author- "savings account". And from my experience bank officers are very loyal to those who would like to open savings account, more even they are 2x loyal when you are saying that you don't feel as your country banks are safe any longer.


you mean Singapore bank manager are willing to break the law for a foreigner?

seriously?

btw, savings or current has not much meaning here, both allow internet fund transfer, overseas use, ... etc etc ... makes no difference

if the OP wants an account for his future plan of getting a job here it isn't suspicious but still not allowed.


----------

